# Real Estate Agents



## dubaibound3 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello all

Does anyone have a list of good Real estate agents that would have properties to rent in the Arabian Ranches,i know about Dubizzle but feel that its full of ads for non existent properties


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

slimtrader said:


> Hello all
> 
> Does anyone have a list of good Real estate agents that would have properties to rent in the Arabian Ranches,i know about Dubizzle but feel that its full of ads for non existent properties


Apart from a couple of agents that specialise on the Palm, they are all crooks..................

Try James 056 7470891 or Andrew 050 2507361

Both are good gus and honest agents who will advise you on what they have and suitablility etc


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Bigjimbo said:


> Apart from a couple of agents that specialise on the Palm, they are all crooks..................
> 
> Try *James 056 7470891 *or Andrew 050 2507361
> 
> Both are good gus and honest agents who will advise you on what they have and suitablility etc


Would that happen to be you Jimbo per chance


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Bigjimbo said:


> Apart from a couple of agents that specialise on the Palm, they are all crooks..................
> 
> Try James 056 7470891 or Andrew 050 2507361
> 
> Both are good gus and honest agents who will advise you on what they have and suitablility etc


Nope,

*specialise on the Palm,*

but that is!


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Bigjimbo said:


> Nope,
> 
> *specialise on the Palm,*
> 
> but that is!


That's a shame as I'll be seeking guidance soon for property in Jumeirah Village. Anyhoos might give your contacts a bell. Thanks


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

petrolhead said:


> That's a shame as I'll be seeking guidance soon for property in Jumeirah Village. Anyhoos might give your contacts a bell. Thanks


I wouldn't as Jumeirah Village is a significant distance from Arabian Ranches, and I know that they don't cover this area. In fact as advice of the most impartial nature may I recommend looking elsewhere?


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Bigjimbo said:


> I wouldn't as Jumeirah Village is a significant distance from Arabian Ranches, and I know that they don't cover this area. In fact as advice of the most impartial nature may I recommend looking elsewhere?


You most certainly may Jim but kinda got my heart set on JVC. In fact I'll pm you as to my requirements


----------

